# Painting square porch columns



## katie74 (May 12, 2009)

I am trying to re-energize our front concrete porch and am wondering about painting the three square columns a new color. Do the columns have to match the trim color? Our house is sage green, trim is cream, stone work is terracotta-ish. Has anyone ever seen columns of a different color? Or would this look gaudy? I've included a photo of our front porch area.
Thanks.


----------



## cej22 (Apr 27, 2009)

They don't have to match, but it would be an unorthodox approach. The great thing about paint, however, is that it's relatively easy to change back. You'd probably know whether or not you like the look after painting just the street side of one column. 

Some hanging flower baskets around the perimeter of the porch could be a nice way to energize the area if you're considering options other than paint.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Put a picture into one of the paint programs and you can change the colors as many times as you like with out all the work. Lowes has one that worked great for me called Virtual Painter. I am sure you can get similar programs from other paint suppliers.

Rege

Rege


----------

